

KeyBox – A web-based SSH console that executes commands on multiple shells - skavanagh
https://github.com/skavanagh/KeyBox

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649518).

